# bay city waterfowl expo



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

whose gonna be there? ill be there saturday not so sure about Sunday. i got a bow fishing tournament saturday night up at wig wam bay.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

planning on going over Saturday with the kids


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll be there helping out!


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

ill be there with my booth and also selling sillosocks



mike


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Our gang will be there again this year, too.

Send me a message with any special requests!

Jeff at WebbedConnection (we hunt, too!)


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be there at least Sunday for sure...maybe both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody have a vendor count? Last year was the best it had been in quite some time.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Will be there, probably on Sunday to watch some of the callin' contests.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and ol Montrose Trapper will be up there, our booth is right next to the Flats guys. Stop in and grab a water and talk a little talk with us.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone got a link with info?

JIM


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

[ame="http://www.midha.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3343"]Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Festival - Michigan Duck Hunters Association Forums[/ame]


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Quacker Attacker will be there both days. Booth spots #114 and #115. Stop by and chat a while, test drive a few calls and enjoy the show! 
Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Helping out with the Shiawassee Flats booth, and various other MDHA duties. Planning to go to at least part of the CWAC meeting Saturday morning.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Planning to go to at least part of the CWAC meeting Saturday morning.


Yea me too JD............

S


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Planning to go to at least part of the CWAC meeting Saturday morning.


It's probably obvious, but me too.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Did everyone see the end time of the meeting in the draft agenda? 2:30 or 2:45 I think. I still hold the record for the shortest CWAC fall meeting. 2:30pm. I think it could be beat, but not by me. I remember the fall meetings going until 4:00 or later. 

Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Did everyone see the end time of the meeting in the draft agenda? 2:30 or 2:45 I think. I still hold the record for the shortest CWAC fall meeting. 2:30pm. I think it could be beat, but not by me. I remember the fall meetings going until 4:00 or later.
> 
> Smoke


Which is why I said I'll probably be there for part of the meeting. I only have Saturday to be at the festival, so I need to spend some of the day there helping out at the flats' booth. I'll probably stay until I'm bored to tears...how long will that be? :evilsmile

Hey can someone clarify for me where the meeting is at? I know it's the township hall/fire station, but what's the address so I can google it? PM me with it if you want to.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey Smoke
Lets see that proposed agenda for CWAC Meeting
Curious minds want to know :evilsmile
decoy706 (AKA) trouble maker :lol:


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

well ill see what I can do..I think im working Saturday but right now Iowa is a mess with the dam blowing out up here by my area of work..Id love to go but it all depends on work. If i make it Ill be sure to look you guys up!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

We will be there both days. Talked my parents into coming with the camper, staying at the Bay City Rec Center campgrounds. Debating on bringing the mud boat to go play in the bay with. Never been in around bay City, always around Sebawing.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

It is the 7th and 8th right?


----------



## Zak Rozich (Mar 2, 2009)

ill be there both days


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> It is the 7th and 8th right?


Yes it is.


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

are they still doin the to man comp ?


----------



## mudchucker09 (Jun 2, 2009)

who would like to help out judgeing? i got a letter from val stating they need us to find judges


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Judges for what. I be camping all weekend I wouldn't mind helping out if I'm quaified.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

billbuster1 said:


> are they still doin the to man comp ?


 
yes they are....Saturday, at I believe 2 or 3, I can't remember for sure,.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

10 ring said:


> Judges for what. I be camping all weekend I wouldn't mind helping out if I'm quaified.


calling comps


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

is that two man comp meat style or street style


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

billbuster1 said:


> is that two man comp meat style or street style


edit: see next post for answer

if i got coverage at my booth i can help judge.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> street.
> 
> if i got coverage at my booth i can help judge.


Ummm, last I knew the two man wasn't a mainstreet style comp Kid.......the two-man is Meat style....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

duckbuster808 said:


> Ummm, last I knew the two man wasn't a mainstreet style comp Kid.......the two-man is Meat style....


my bad, totally missed "two man" in that post. sorry. :tdo12:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> my bad, totally missed "two man" in that post. sorry. :tdo12:


just pickin up the slack for ya lol....although that would be an interesting competition if I do say so myself haha


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

i have ever done two man before so i have no idea anything about it i just started comp calling this year so


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

I was there today....along with every Lab in the State of Michigan. I personally watched three dog owners allow their dogs to crap in the middle of a walkway and then move along without cleaning it up.


Guys.....Gals....Kids.....if you take your dog......BE RESPONSIBLE for your dog....CLEAN UP AFTER YOUR DOG!!!!!!!

If you go tomorrow....watch where you walk. Otherwise....lots of great vendors with lots of great stuff to buy!!!!


----------

